# New Occupation Ceilings for 2015/16



## Hamatosha (Jul 1, 2015)

Good Day Everyone,

I have recently joined the website and was looking for some information regarding the occupation ceilings posted for the skilled immigrant visa (189).

Having finished my IELTS with a qualifying score and got my work experience assessed by the ACS, I filled in my EOI application but refrained from submitting it as the occupation ceiling for the ICT Business Analyst was reached, the website indicated that after July 1st 2015, the new Occupation Ceilings will be released.

I may be overly worrisome, but I have been checking the website consistently for the past 24 hours for the update on the ceilings and they remain the same.

So if anyone is able to help, I have the following questions:
- If I submit my EOI now with Occupation Ceiling been reached for ICT Business Analyst, will my application be rejected OR will it remain pending till the Occupation Ceiling opens up?
- Any idea when will the Occupation Ceiling open up? The website mentions that this happens on the start of the financial year on July 1st, however the website has not yet been updated.

Appreciate any support from readers here, and wishing you a wonderful day,
Ahmad


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Ahmad.

The list is already out there: https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

However, the ceiling values have not been published yet. But, since your occupation is there on the list, you can rest easy now.

1- You should have submitted the EOI at the first opportune moment (i.e. when you became eligible). That way, you would have got yourself a place in the queue and got invited at the earliest in this current year. But, its never too late. Go ahead and file the EOI. Yes, you are right- in case if the occupation ceiling has reached, your EOI remains in the pool and gets picked up when the ceiling value is reset.

2- It already is open. Just that the numbers not published yet. And there is no specific pattern or date when they update that ceilings page. You will have to keep checking.

Once you file the EOI, make sure you join the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2126.html to share your experiences/ questions and read other insightful posts from others.


----------



## Hamatosha (Jul 1, 2015)

Dear Keeda,

Thank you very much for your quick response, you have put my mind at ease .

I will proceed with submitting my application, as you said, better late than never.

Wishing you a wonderful day.

Best,
Ahmad


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

I had filed my EOI in May under the subclass 189. However, with the latest SOL announced, I don't see any mention of the 189 subclass isa. It mentions 190 and others. I am just curious if they have removed the subclass 189 or not.

Any comments will be helpful. Have a wonderful day guys!


----------

